# Trailer Camera and Tires



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello All,

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day (freezing rain here :frown_color: ).

Upon Springs arrival I'd like to do some upgrading to my Titan Avalanche steel trailer , such as sand blast the rusty spots off of it , repaint , fix some interior cosmetic issues , and new tires along with that. I will hopefully be traveling a lot more , to clinics , shows etc.

I would really like to invest in some kind of trailer camera to watch them from in the truck.
I have 1 horse who travels Ok but I also will be traveling with my 8 month old filly shortly. So I'd like to ensure no shenanigans are happening back there :smile:

I would prefer wireless but if wire is a lot cheaper I could make it work. I had Arlo cameras for my horses stalls and they work well but they need wifi and I have no easy way to set up a wifi signal off of my phone or truck.

So camera suggestions AND Tire suggestions are welcome - I live in Ontario my trailer travels mostly on pavement but ocassionally on gravel, and it doesnt get babied it lives outside uncovered and used all year long. :smile:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Don't know anything about cameras in trailers so leaving that alone....

Tires...
I will only use what is stamped on my trailer identification plate...
Proper size and classification..._trailer tires belong on a trailer._
Many will say tires that can go on trucks are fine...
In reality, _they are not..._
Truck tires are not sidewall wrapped to take the extra torque a trailer turning exerts on them...
It has to do with length of wheelbase from the turning position {hitch} to the actual tire location on the trailer...
Except in very unusual applications that is not more than 12' in length and then it is a single axle that is following the turning track of the moving axle..
Trailer tires although they turn, they also pivot and add a second axle suddenly changes the geometry of torque values...

Tires rated to handle the weight of a steel trailer are also going to be considerably heavier grade than truck tires....trucks are *not* heavy in actuality, they tow a heavy load which is supported by the tires of the trailer...huge difference!
Trailer tires are sidewall thicker *and* sidewall wrapped to absorb the torque not tear the sidewall apart which leads to many catastrophic roadside failures.
I will only purchase tires made by North American companies, *no imports* from China, Japan or Korea...
I don't know why or how come but they come apart and blow up easier.
My own new semi-stock trailer came with some foreign made brand never heard of...2 tires including the spare _*exploded*_ in my yard on my trailer that had wheels covered from sun and was on blocks at the time...
*Boom! *
Loud is a understatement...thought someone dropped a bomb was so intense the noise. 
Scared the heck out of me and all the surrounding neighbors. :frown_color:
It was only after these explosions occurred and we decided to replace the remaining tires as we had no faith in them being safe I did research and found numerous articles by independents that identified the inferior quality found...those articles also rated domestic tires good and bad points to each.
I bought Goodyear Marathons trailer tires and have not had one issue since. 

My family travels our state, common we haul several hours from home each way in blistering heat probably as abusive as some of the cold temps you experience. We haul 3 - 4 horses at a time in a steel trailer.
My friend who follows the barrel racing and calf roping competition schedule has a humongous 4 horse LQ trailer....Goodyear tires and even heavier duty than mine to accommodate that weight.
They _do not_ have issue of blow-outs no matter where they haul into..._trailer tires on the trailer._
Another one to check into is what your insurance will do if you are involved in a accident situation with tires on your trailer _not rated for trailer..._ :eek_color:

That's all I've got...
Your choice and decision of course but do read trailering articles about tire choices and read horse trailer sites about tires and why to choose what you do for safety and ride longevity.
I know lots of links, but better you do research and it not said to be "biased" in what is fed to you... :|

Enjoy that new trailer and be safe out on the roads..

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> Don't know anything about cameras in trailers so leaving that alone....
> 
> Tires...
> I will only use what is stamped on my trailer identification plate...
> ...




Oh yes , I know all about needing actual trailer tires , thats why im looking for recommended brands as I've never bought any before! My father was a mechanic (now deceased), and my Uncle is also a mechanic currently. However he isn't very horse savvy and just says go to a tire place that does trailer tires! Which is obviously good advice but I want the best bang for my buck and like you said a North American product. 

That is absolutely terrifying about the tire exploding! Wow. My trailer Tires are the original on the trailer which is a 2008 so I know its just an accident waiting to happen. 

I will look up the Goodyear Marathons as I know Goodyear is a trusted brand!

I dont plan on having an insurance company find out about not having trailer tires on my trailer because I would never do that to start with. (They currently are trailer tires. Just old ones). However I am covered for roadside assistance and towing of my trailer if anything should happen.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

You might look into Goodyear Endurance trailer tires as they are USA made. I've had good luck with them on my 20 ft stock trailer. I won't put Chinese tires on anything.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

When you go looking for those tires...
Check the speed ratings...
The speed the tire is rated to run at maximum...
My trailer is 65mph.
I know my friends is 70 something but they haul log distances on interstate highways along with thumping down dirt/shale roads of all description into and out of venues and trail heads.

Check your local Walmart....
Mine was cheapest prices, install was inexpensive and _have them speed-balanced_, it makes a difference to the horses ride comfort.
Best was my Walmart I was able to purchase road hazard coverage...yup, no matter what they repair or replace free or pro-rated is the tire.
Honestly, think they messed up on the road-hazard as trailers get dragged through some incredibly bad terrain by many owners damaging tires often.
Walmart must rotate their store tire stock and remove to replace if a tire is over a certain age so you only get freshly made tires installed...
Walmart also will meet or beat prices with proof...

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## rmissildine (Feb 1, 2019)

Speaking of Walmart, I bought a wireless backup camera for my truck, about $100. I forget the actual distance of signal travel, but when I read the reviews, a couple of folks did just what you're wanting to do, mount inside of a horse trailer. They gave it 5 stars, but I can't vouch for that.
Do some online shopping, I'm sure you'll find what will work for you in either wireless, or wired.


Good Luck,
Roger


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

The woman that trailers my horses around has a wireless camera where the display screen is powered by a charging port in the car. A magnet just holds the camera on in the trailer. I know she bought it off of Amazon, but I do not know for how much. It was super cool to be able to watch my horses though!


----------

